# baptism tomorrow



## Kevin (Sep 29, 2007)

God be praised.

My wife and I will present our 5th covenant child for baptism (DV) at Mount Zion ARP tomorrow morning.

Emma Jane will be joined to the Church of Jesus Christ along with a young man (Wesley) who will be marrying the daughter of a friend of ours next weekend. So tomorrow we will be able to see both types of Christian baptism, paedo & credo administered in the same service.

By Gods grace we will be able to celebrate this moment with 2 other PB members who are in town for a conference hosted by Mount Zion this weekend.

Please pray for some unsaved friends who will attend this service out of a sense of "social obligation".

The sermon will be deliverd by the Revd. Mark Ross PhD of Erskine seminary who was our keynote speaker at a (very well recieved) conference on the topic "The Doctrine of the Church".

Please praise God with us.


----------



## JTDyck (Sep 29, 2007)

*Amen*

 and congratulations, Kevin!

Praise the Lord for these covenant blessings. It is a wonderful encouragement to have both of these baptisms in one service. I have had the privilege a few times of being able to baptize parents and children in the same service, which is also very special. It is good for the church to grow both inwardly and outwardly.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 29, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 30, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!

On another thread on the PB, there are 40 suggestions for you as you plan this baptism! Ha.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2007)

Praying for you and praising God with you, brother!


----------



## MW (Sep 30, 2007)

God be praised, Kevin. Our Jeremy was baptised this past Lord's day also.


----------

